# September 2004 2ww'ers



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

Heaps of love and luck xx

(list courtesy of Sue L/Ange)

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello ladies..

Thanks you for kind words of support and reassurance - in particular; Isobel, Ange and Alison    

Congrats to all you BFP's !! Well done

Ente - I'm due my test on the 10th - so we can stress out together.

I went back to work today and I have to say that it has made things easier having my mind on something else - although randomly babies and pregnancy seems to be popping up in everyone I meet's conversation!! 

Ange - don't know why I'm not on Cycolgest - stupid question - but what's it for??  I had to to have an injection of hCG on ET day and another 4 days later. ??!!

Anyway - take it easy and here's hoping to a spree of                      

Amanda
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey lovely ladies

A big CONGRATULATIONS to you BFP's        
and a big fat hug      to all you lovelies with BFN's.
Keep trying girls your hope and strength is inspirational and I know it'll happen for all of us one day.

I haven't much to report really me and Dh are on annual leave at the moment (week 2 !! argh!!) we're supposed to be decorating but keep getting distracted by the sunshine!!!

Tons of positive vibes to everyone on 2ww 
             
lots of love
Sarah lou xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Amanda,
you're welcome for the advice! I am also due to test on the 10th as well so we can go crazeeeee beforehand together as well!
My clinic doesn't use the cyclogest after normal IVF, they use HCG like yours so don't worry it does the same job which is to increase progesterone levels and make sure the womb lining is nice and welcoming to the embies!. I am on cyclogest because I had HRT for my FET, so it's a bit different. I am at work too which is great, I would be going out of my mind at home!

Janet: don't give up hope yet! I know 2 people who each had twins after ivf followed by spotting before the test day.

Love to all

Isobel


----------



## nikaos (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning all, hope all is well! Frankie, Layla & Bluesoo - How are you feeling? Test day tomorrow! I am soooo nervous, really struggling to keep my hands off the test today! still have af cramps & sore boobs and feel very negative about it all today! I have to do it early tomorrow about 5ish before my beloved goes off to work, how about you? If I dont manage to get back on here today, HUGE AMOUNTS OF LUCK for you all tomorrow, you are in my prayers and my fingers are crossed xxx


----------



## doris99 (Aug 31, 2004)

Morning all. Well I went for my blood test today even though I have full blown AF apparently I need to do this so they know my levels for next time  

Dumb question - how do I update my profile so I can put my history at the bottom of my emails? Sorry - not very good at this yet!

Will let you all know when I get the call from the clinic but all over for me for this time around. Am hoping to start again soon but have had very strange reactions to the drugs. I had a huge rash for 2 weeks on my face and my hands are shot to pieces (dry/peeling) ... has anyone else had an odd reaction?

The good news is I have booked my holiday for 2 weeks time so I am looking forward to some sun and lots of alcohol to make up for all these weeks!

Good luck to all

Doris x


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you - had ET on Monday (wot a nice procedure that was!  Legs akimbo for over half an hour - had cramps in my thighs the next day!) and told to go for the blood test on 9th Sept. It seems forever!

Sorry Dorris - really feel for you, but hope you have a fab holiday.
Frankie, nikaos, Layla & Bluesoo -   for tomorrow!
And fingers crossed and HEAPS of positive vibes to everyone on 2ww 
         

Lol F  

ps - If any of you are in the Watford area, are off work and would like to meet up, please let me know...


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Morning ladies

How is everyone today?

Doris - sorry this wasn't to be your time I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle, now to amend your profile click on the icon at the top of the page that says "profile"...on the left hand side there is a list of preferences click on Forum Profile Information.....then you can edit...good luck

To those testing today and the next couple of days my thoughts are with you....really hope you all get the BFP's you deserve!!!!

I am having a very emotional day...slept really badly last night - I know you understand that one!!! My daughter had her last day at nursery - she starts school tomorrow and feel like this tx hasn't worked...I know its too early but its a gut feeling...so I feel terrible, just wanna go and sit in a corner and have a good cry..already cried in the office today....I just want to scream.....actually I feel loads better now - well a little - I also have kept this cycle very low key and have only told very few people and one of my friends I have told has let me down recently so I'm not talking to her....god these hormones have a lot to answer for....

Thats enough from me....take care everyone....


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Nikaos, really really good luck for the morning I so hope you get that BFP

Doris, well done for organising your holiday I am sure it will help, sun and alcohol sounds like a good idea!

Freddie, Hello and welcome! I'm sure the days will go faster than you think...maybe!

Maxbabe sorry to hear you are having a wobbley day, it's so weird isn't it the way our emotions are all over the place. All day I was feeling strong and positive, then I got home and was in bits with dh. I even bought a clearblue test which is going to be hidden til next wednesday (d14pt)!!Sorry to hear about your friend, that must be so hard at the moment when you really need those few special people around.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Isobel.....you an aussie bird....me too...been living in London for 15 years...originally from Adelaide...


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi girls,
          We got our official result today and it is POSITIVE!!!!
                              I am stunned!!!

Good luck everyone still to test,and it just goes to show you,all the tests don't matter to your official one.


love and hugs to you all    Janet    xxxx


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'am new to all this as it's my first time (ICSI).

I am due to test tomorrow and started spotting on Sunday (day 11) so I did a test and it was -negative. 

I can't help but feel that it's all over.

Can anyone help?

Good luck to all that are due to test.

AJ


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Janet.....fantastic news I'm so chuffed for you! I'm going to bin my test right now!!!

aj, welcome and don't lose heart! you must have cross posted with janet, but she should be your inspiration!


ISobel
XX


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Mandi and Isobel - Shared stress is less stress! The 10th is the day. Just remind me not to buy any tests in the store next week ;-) . 

So far things are peachy. The bloated feeling has lessened somewhat and I feel pretty normal today (for the first time since 2 days prior to the retrieval). 

Doris - Sorry to hear. But you know, they told me that each IVF has a 30% chance of success, so it might very well take a couple of attempts to finally arrive at the diaper stage. Don't give up.

To those with a +ive result: Congrats!

/edit

>> Ange - don't know why I'm not on Cycolgest - stupid question - but what's it for??  I had to to have an injection of hCG on ET day and another 4 days later. ??!!

I'm not on Cyclogest either, but instead had one subcutanous HCG injection the day after retrieval and the last one on ET day. I guess it's just a slightly different approach for each clinic. I'm doing my IVF here in the US at Duke.


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Janet

CONGRATULATIONS! !!!!!!!

Your right you just never now do you, it does pay to hang off to the official test date.  

Good luck to everyone else testing soon

Lisa
xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

AJ ICSI ET - ?? Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Freddie IVF ET - ?? Aug Testing 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Doris - So sorry that AF has turned up and spoilt your dream this month.  I hope that someday soon you get your BFP.  In the meantime I'm sending big hugs to you, hun.

I hope all you other girls are managing to stay calm and stress free during this long haul.  Just keep thinking .. it will be worth it!  
Fingers crossed ... September will be a good month for dreams coming true!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*  Congratulations Janet 

What fantastic news!

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love
Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Doris - Sorry af arrived for you x

Janet - Congratulations!

Laine x


----------



## Mojo (Apr 15, 2004)

Janet

Absolutely delighted with your news!  Many congratulations!  The power or prayer and positive thinking!

Sincerely hope that the next couple of months keep you healthy and happy!

My sincerest congratulations

Mojo


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Janet - well done, rest up and look after yourself and your lovely bundle!

 Doris - sorry to hear it wasn't meant to be, enjoy your holiday and have a drink for me!!

 Bluesoo, Nikaos, Aj, Layla and Frankie -       

Isobel and Ente - I can't believe that I have an Aussie and US test date buddies!! - I'm in good company, hope we are good luck for each other

Feeling much better today - can't believe I'm glad to be back at work!!

Maxbabe - it's good to let off steam sometimes - hope things are calmer now - chocolate helps for me!!

Amanda


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi everyone

Doris   I am very sorry for you.

Janet   Congratulations!! I have just looked back at some of your posts and saw that you did a test on sat and it was bfn, That has made me feel loads better as I had a bfn today, my test day is the 5th, I have been thinking its all over for me, but who knows!! 
Congrats again and have a happy and healthy 8 months.

Well as you must have just read I was very stupid today!!  I just couldn't stop myself, I have not got any more pee sticks and I am not going to get one until Sat ready for Sunday. 
I have been quite down today, it seems to be going so slow! Still only a few more days I surpose!
I have definate af pains so to be honest I am not holding out much hope.

Good luck to Bluesoo (We had et on same day), Frankie, layla, AJ, and Nikaos for tomorrow!

Saff


----------



## nikaos (Aug 26, 2004)

GOOD NEWS LADIES!!!! I got a BFP today!!! Cant believe it and have a total mixture of emotions this morning, happy to nervous to scared to terrified!!! Fingers crossed for everyone else testing today - Frankie, Layla, Bluesoo and AJ xx please let us all know.
Something tells me that I wont stop knicker checking though!!!!


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls,
Sorry not been on recently but dh computer has gone kaput with a virus, so awaiting to come back once cleared.I'm using work one at moment (oops).
To Janet and Nikaos congratulations and very good luck for the next nine months. You both must be over the moon I  am so pleased for you.   

To Doris I'm very sorry for your news. Take care and lots of hugs for you. Keep hoping and praying.  

Well girls I test tomorrow and I am terrified, feel completely normal now, my dh laughs at that one. 
It looks like af is going to appear back pain etc, anyway it might be a few days until I can get back to let you know result but did hpt yesterday and it was negative, however still hopeful after reading earlier entries.

Good Luck to everyone else testing tomorrow or soon after. Lots of luck to you all.

Love Smiler


----------



## doris99 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well ladies I am very confused.

As you all know I am in the middle of full blown AF and have been since Monday (apologies if tmi). The clinic asked me to do a test and it has come back positive which, by their own statement, could be something to do with the drugs I am on.

I am so frustrated!! I can't get excited because we don't know anything at this stage. I have to re-test tomorrow morning when we expect the hcg levels may have returned to 'normal' and therefore negative.

Sorry to confuse things further for everyone but I am in a complete spin. I will keep you posted tomorrow when I get my second set of results.

Does anyone have any insights that may help me understand this? It feels so cruel ...

Doris xx

P.S. My transfer date was 22nd Aug as I had day 5 tx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popped in to say   to those who've got a bfn. 

And     to those with a bfp!!

Saff - how are you holding up?  Hope you are keeping busy and not getting too bored - make sure you're doing lots of nice stuff.  Only a few days to go!  fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Doris - that is sooo cruel! - they are not the most sensitive people at ARGC are they. Try not to think about it too much (I know - like that's possible! ) and do something really decadant for yourself.... like a good video with a whole tub of Ben&Jerrys!

I've been having cramps ever since EC and spoke to the clinic yesterday - they told me to go to the GP as I may have an infection - they certainly know how to frighten the bejezzers out of a person!  So I went today and the GP says he doesn't think so but sent my pee to the lab anyway - now I have to wait 2 days for the result! Ho-hum...

Anyway - nuff about me - Bluesoo, Frankie, layla, AJ - can't wait to hear....
 Nikaos & Jdrobinson !!! 
Smiler -  for tomorrow!
maxbabe - how r u doing? I know how you feel - I go up and down _hourly!_
saff - hang in there - not long now!
And HEAPS of positive vibes to everyone on 2ww          

Lol, F x

ps. Dee - for yr list - I had ICSI with PGD, ET on 30 Aug.


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Freddie - my last cycle I had bad cramps and was very bloated so I know how you feel, hopefully you dont have an infection and its just your body trying to settle down - did you have a lot of eggs or follies 

Doris - this is pretty much what happened to me, i had tested positive but starting bleeding - on test day...the drs called it a very early m/c.....I am so sorry for you....others call it a chemical pregnancy...whatever the name its very tough and cruel...

Nikaos - fantastic news on your BFP   - bet your on   enjoy your pregnancy!!!!

Smiler - good luck for tomorrow - you never know with pain - could be a good pain!!!

Amanda - glad your feeling better and it does help being at work and trying to keep busy...although hard to keep mind on the job....

Bloosoo, Frankie, AJ and Layla....wishing you the best of luck today...everything crossed for you.....

I am feeling a lot better, have had loads of tears yesterday and today....my daughter started school today which is so emotional anyway let alone having these hormones pumping through me....one bit of good news was that a friend of mine who has 2 kids from ICSI told me she had stabbing pains in her tummy..right in the middle...which is what I had a couple of nights ago...I thought it was the embies being attacked (grim I know) but she seems to think it is implantation pain...which I never heard of before....so now I am getting my hopes up again...god this is hard.....apart from that I have no symtons, no twinges really...or anything twingey is usually wind  ...sorry for tmi!!!

take care ladies - we shall get through this!!!!!

loads of love and of course


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Girls

nikaos - congrats !!! that's great news !!!!!

All you ladies with BFN I'm sending you lots of love and a big hug.

All you ladies testing today and next few days loads of luck and positive vibes!!

DH and I went shopping today and I've picked up a couple of hpts dh has hidden them - he knows what I'm like !!

I'm due to test on Saturday and will do a hpt then as I won't get my results until Monday evening - torture !!!  I'm in a knicker checking frenzy at the moment.

We had a crazy moment this morning - we were in traffic at traffic lights and decided to do an embie dance - I know nuts - anyway two little girls saw us and joined in - the more the merrier !!!

My best mate is going into hospital tomorrow for a c section as her baby is at a funny angle, and I'm due to go to another friends babys party on Sunday so I'm hoping to goodness we get a positive - hope that doesn't make me sound selfish, but you know how it is !!!


love

Sarah lou xxx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats Nikaos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello

It's me again, it's doing my head in now - I'm DYING to test, any tips on how to take my mind off it ladies

I probably won't cos my dh doesn't want me to but honestly I could really do with a drink and I can't even do that - grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

love

Sarah Lou xxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Maxbabe,
I too had stabbing pains in the middle top of my tummy/womb?
I was lying on the settee, and remember thinking and wondering if embie/s were implanting,

so lets hope your friend is right  , I had no implantation bleeding though.

good luck love bops,xxxx

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE,XXXX


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hi girlies

i didnt realise how hard this 2ww thing was going to be and i still have a long way to go.

everyone who knows is being toooo nice (even dh is extra specially nice at the moment) and sometimes i just feel like snapping everyones head off

good news so far is none of the usual spotting i get in last 2 wks of my cycle has appeared and i am 7dpi - dont know if this is a good sign or whether i shouldnt read too much into it.

Congrats to nikaos and good luck to everyone about to test

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## frankie (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone

- and thanks for the good wishes , but unfortunately we got a negative. I said I wouldnt get as upset as the last time but it still hurts!
This will be our 2nd and last go - this one was nhs funded  (we waited 3 1/2 years) and during that time we got used to it being just the 2 of us - hopefully it will get back to that again soon.

Anyway enough of me and congratulations to Janet and Nikaos.

Also Doris I am sorry to hear of your bfn and what you have been through.

BlueSoo, AJ and Layla - how did you get on today?

Good luck to the rest of you for the rest of your 2ww and I hope your wishes comes true.

Love Frankie x


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi ladies,
Frankie so sorry for your bfn lots of hugs to you.Doris lots of luv to you you must not know what the hell is happening at the moment.

Well girls I woke up at 5 am and low and behold on my test day af had appeared again.I feel cheated again and this happens to me everytime and I've never actually been able to do a test with no bleeding.

I feel devastated more so this time that the last three times as I did feel different with this treatment cycle, but that might have been because it was a natural one. I can't stop crying at moment and am in work at present.

Many thanks girls for all your best wishes and support and I really hope 
you all get good news with hpt. Sending out good vibes to you all.

If anyone knows i have one little question, normally when I ring my clinic it is nurse led and therefore they just book me into my next treatment cycle, however I have never actually seen a Doctor post failed treatment. Does anyone also have this problem or any suggestions.I have had two normal et but last two were very dificult and I don't know why

Lots of Love Smiler


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi girls - can I join you? I should be testing on Sept 15th ( am on Estrogen so am not expecting AF to appear if it's negative..a great relief not to be knicker checking this time.. )...so sorry to read you posts, Frankie and Smiler...it's just so hard...and so unfair...Smiler, you really have to get to see a doc..at least you can get someone to discuss you cycles with you - it's so bad to leave you to deal with it all yourself..

SarahLou - thinking of you and the baby party etc.. and I laughes so much at the embie dance - I DO them!!! - I used to put on loud music and do the follicle dance and just slow it down a bit at the 2ww ( the things we do!!)  

I've done 5 IVF's ( one worked - have DD), one m/c..and was thinking of compiling a list of all the crazy, contradictory and funny thing we all do through our 2ww  ...anyone up to help?Thought it might just be a fun thing..ANYTHING to make the days pass quicker..  

anyway, sorry this has been such a long post...

hope you don't mind me joining..

congrats to all you BFP ladies and huge hugs to those crying this month..

xxx

Rsmum


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I didn' reply yesterday as we got a POSITIVE!!! and was in shock and still am.

Frankie, smiler sorry for your bfn's lots of hugs to you both.

Janet, Nikaos CONRATULATIONS on your bfp's.  Let me know how you are doing over the next 8 months.

Doris sorry to hear of the problems you are having, 2ww is hard enough without all this confusion. Hope everything goes well for you.

Maxbabe  don't give up hope, I have had tummy pains and backache and on Sunday (day11) I started spotting, I tested and got a -neg. I thought it was all over so we tested at home on our official date as I couldn't face going to the clinic to be told it was -neg, we got a +pos so we went to the clinic who said that they would do a second test and it was +pos.

Good luck to all you ladies waiting to test, keeping everything crossed for you.

AJ


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Good news AJ. Grats! 

Frankie, I think know how you're feeling, and I'm sorry. This is my first and only IVF as I'm moving from the US to the UK this year, which cuts off my funding. So my DH and I decided that, if no baby, we'd get a horse instead and start up horse back riding as a hobby. How's that for an alternative to changing diapers? ;-)

Treat yourselves well and get some non-baby goodie(s) you wanted for a long time.


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

EeeK!!!  AJ do u know something I don't?!!! I don't even test till 9/9!! I'll put it down to the shock and joy of yr   - Congrats!!!

Well apart from the scary chill from AJs post, I'm having a real up n down day - even thinking seriously about things like career change - must be the drugs!

Frankie and smiler - so sorry to hear    Big hugs to you both! Smiler - I would definitely insist on seeing the Dr - u have every right to have all your questions answered and concerns addressed.
saralou -   for tommorrow - bet u can't beleive it's finally here! And Saff for Sunday - fingers crossed!
Maxbabe - hang in there - we've only got 6 days to go   (murder - isn't it?!)
rsmum - how are the hep jabs going?

 to all of us still waiting...
lol, f x


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2004)

Freddie

Iv'e sent you a message.

AJ


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Freddie thanks for your good wishes.  I did a very silly thing yesterday and tested early - wish I hadn't cos it was a BFN - feel cross at myself for cracking now  and I've been a right misbo since yesterday.  I've kind of convinced myself I'm not pregnant.  My test is tomorrow morning but I won't get results unitl Monday evening - ahhhhhhhhhh !!!
So, I'll do another hpt tomorrow just in case.  Send me some positive vibes please.

Lots of love and luck to everyone

sarah lou xxx


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2004)

Sarah Lou

I tested on day 11 as I had started spotting and got a bfn I was convinced it hadn't worked and was waiting for af to arrive.  I tested yesterday (2nd) our official date and got a +positive, we went to the clinic for them to do another test and they confirmed it was +positive so please don't give up.

Good luck sending you lots of ++++++tives.

AJ


----------



## doris99 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks to everyone for your support and help during the last couple of days. I had confirmation today that my result is now a BFN even though I had a BFP on Wednesday ... I am now going to rest up for a few months and try to cycle again maybe after Christmas.

Good luck to all of you with your tests ... those of you with BFP's - well done and make sure you enjoy your next 8 months. Those of you with BFN's I hope to be able to cycle with you again soon.

Take care all,

Doris xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ ICSI ET - ?? Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Freddie IVF ET - ?? Aug Testing 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept

RSMUM DIVF ET - ?? Testing - 15 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Girls

Frankie - hugs to you. xxx

Congratulations AJ and Nickaos. xxx

Good luck to everyone still to test.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry Doris  . Hope it goes better the next time.

Sarah Lou - No panic. Immerse yourself in some distraction.. a good book, movies, going out etc over the weekend. 

For me it's either a thick book or computer online games. Nothing like killing a dozen virtual slimies to shake off some 2WW panic ;-) . My game friends know about the IVF and they give me as much comfort and distraction as possible, meaning they keep me well busy when we're running out as a group hehe.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck girls with testing, I hope your dreams come true for you all .

Sorry to the girls whos dreams haven't come true this time, hold on, they will.

Love and hope to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to Nikaos and AJ, even more reason for me to forget that test in my bathroom cupboard!


Really sorry to hear about your negatives frankie, Doris and Smiler, I'm sending you all some big hugs. Smiler, I reckon you shoudl definitely ask for a review appointment with your doctor before carrying on with the next cycle, if only for your peace of mind that there is nothing they want to change.

Ente, we are moving back to the UK in December, we're only in Australia for 12 months, which is flying by! Whereabouts are you going to be living in the UK? I hope your move goes well. I am also quite keen on horses, although I haven't ridden since we've been in Australia.....it was far too hot when we arrived to think about it!

Sarah Lou, I really hope you get that BFP this morning. It's afternoon here so I guess you are just waking up. Got everything crossed for you!

Welcome to RSMUM.

Oh and Annie don't worry about wanting to snap people'd heads off, I think that's a normal reaction to people being overly nice sometimes!!

Lots of love

ISobel
XXX


----------



## San2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Was wondering if I could also join this September 2004 2ww'ers.

ET 2nd September testing 13 september.

I would like to wish every one lots of luck & congraulations to all the ladies who got a positive.

Cheers,
San2


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

We've had a -ive result today and am feeling v down.  It was our 1st time on IVF and we were hopeful because 2 good embies were put back .... but it's not to be.  The clinic have suggested ICSI next time round, because we produced lots of eggs, but most were polyspermic .... anyone else had that?

Salties


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

hi all

congrats to all the possies and big   to all the negs. i have been there and it sucks.

i had et on the 2nd and am testing on the 18th. for some reason my hosp like to torture us for longer than normal.

cant post that much cos not got puter on line again yet after house move so am posting between the library and my mums house. no privacy in either unfortunately.

keep 


queeeeeeennnnnn of sheba


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Afternoon Ladies in waiting!

Want to wish congratulations to AJ on getting your BFP...well done  


Sorry to Frankie, Salties and Smiler - this is so hard and there are no "rules" to this lark either, which makes it even harder to accept! Look after yourselves!

Smiler - I would definatley push to see a consultant or dr, this is what they are paid to do....go in with questions...I did this last time and was told stuff I had never been told before....so I would advice you to insist on it!

Welcome to Queen of Sheeba (cool name!!!) and San2, and best of luck to you.

Sara Lou - best of luck for Monday!!!


As for me I have been feeling really rough....the headache I had all day Friday woke me up at 4.30am this am....but thankfully its gone now...I normally know when af is on her way when my head hurts like that...but its gone for now...but feeling a bit dizzy and sick too....dont want to get my hopes up but these hormones are hard to live with   ....at least the sun is shining..something to be happy about!  

Take care everyone and good luck!


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Maxbabe

keep positive hunny you can do  it - pleased the sore head has decided to leave you in peace

   thoughts coming your way

LB
X


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ ICSI ET - ?? Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept

Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Freddie IVF ET - ?? Aug Testing 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

San2 IVF ET - 2 Septemeber Testing - 13 Sept

RSMUM DIVF ET - ?? Testing - 15 Sept

Queen Sheba IVF ET - 2 Septemeber Testing - 18 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Salties,

Sorry to hear you got a -ve.  Big hugs to you.

I hope that your next cycle gives you a much happier result

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## mo131068 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi all

Glad to hear about all the +ve's , sorry to hear about the -ve's

I have got my hospital appointment on Wednesday to get my results. Still not experiencing any syptoms, as like my last 3 attempts, is this usual or should I have signs at this stage ?

Good luck to everyone
love Mo.....

ps. Caroline, I have been of work so I will pick up mails on Sunday Night


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, just want to wish lots of luck to those testing over the next few days and extra special   for Saff tomorrow, thinking of you sweetie C x


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Isobel - We're hoping to settle down in the Middlesex area, as my job will be nearby, around mid of October (how's that for multitasking? IVF and cross-atlantic relocation). Let's keep the horses as a backup solution, shall we?  . Right now we have a good chance of getting to a point where we can send off our DHs to chase down funky food at unusual times to satisfy our strange cravings due to pregnancy. When are you relocating? 

Salties - Sorry to hear about the -ve result. Take good care of yourself right now. 

QoS, San2 - Welcome to the club and good luck. Believe.

Maxbabe - Not sure if that brand is available in the UK, but I was told I could take Tylenol, an Acetaminophen based pain killer available in supermarkets here in the US. That stuff helps heaps vs headaches.

Me - I'm oddly relaxed. 8 days into my 2WW, I have none of the complaints left that plagued me around the retrieval and transfer time. A bit of AF like cramps this morning is about all I could list. Let's see what the next days will bring...


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Maxbabe, Dee, Ente, and all others .... thx 4 your messages.  They do help.

Dee - I've just read your story at the end of your mssg and feel hopeful!  Can't quite work out when your due date is!  Keep us posted.

Salties


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

hi ladies can i join in your two week wait?

Had first ever egg transfer this morning at 9am in BACC
and have two grade 1fertilsed eggs hopefully making themselves at home right now    

Did have 7 eggs collected and 5 fertilsed but was told this morning the other three are not good enough to freeze as they would not survive the defrost    

so this has got to work or we will have to sell the dogs haha

Testing date is sept 19th which seems miles away but got to just keep my head positive and wait and see

good luck to everyone on the 2 week wait and lets hope all our dreams come true
x
x
loulou
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

hIYA LADIES. just popping in to wish you all the very best of luck in the whole wild world.
love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your messages. I feel better this am. When I rang my clinic nurse was lovely and she has arranged for me to see one of the doctors so that good news I'm already compiling my questions.

Many thanks for your support over last two weeks. Good luck to everyone who is still to test. For all those bfn I'm so sorry but don't give up. 

Girls does anyone know where we can hang out inbetween cycles.   
Sending lots of luv
Smiler


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Smiler - why not try the inbetweenies board next thread on I think while you wait for next tx
hugs to all of you with bfn at the mo

but just popping in now to join you all as now day 3pt after fet (one last frostie !) who bravely managed to survive the thaw - gotta be female surely !!!
am having med fet so on 17 tablets a day all at different times - good job its not dh he would have forgotten the lot
glad to be back at work as the waiting is as bad as ever
hope everyone else ok and enjoying the sunshine 

  have a good monday girls !!!
      Sarah xx


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All

Please can I join in.  New to this site, but it has already been such a help and beats me talking to my dogs when DH isn't around!!!
Sorry to hear about those with negative results   - my heart goes out to you - it is really hard, but please keep your spirits up and it will happen eventually 
Congrats to all of those with positives this month  - it's so good hearing that as it gives me so much hope!!!!

I am due to test on Wed, 8th September - really anxious .  No AF symptoms except for a twinge in my left groin, which I've had since 2 days after the IUI.

Anyway, wishing you all the best of luck - if anyone out there is testing on the 8th - please get in touch!!!

All the luck in the world to all of you!!!

Love Missspudxxxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Misspud and welcome to the site - not long to go for you now then - fingers crossed - i am an old hand at this and the wait doesnt get any easier but am trying to do plenty of rest /relaxation but find mentally am better @ work as it keeps my mind busy
what kind of dogs have you got ? we have nutty springer spaniel Roly who keeps us on our toes

best of luck and am right behind you testing on 16

    Sarah xx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Loulou, Sas, Misss - Good luck to you! Good vibes to all of us still waiting for test day. 

Smiler - Very sorry about the -ve, but good to hear that you're ready to try again.


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

Morning all, 

Hope you all had good weekend. Have nipped down to the local village library yet again to post. Must give BT a kick up the bum to come and do my phone line.!

I have decided in a sicko kind of way that i quite like the 2ww. firstly i can pretend i am pregnant which i technically am or was for the first few days anyway.   and might still be ..........who knows. secondly i dont have to go to work so i can doss around, doing exactly what i want and when i want.  And thirdly can eat exactly what i want. Have got a craving for boiled eggs at the mo. (not sure cravings kick in after 3 days post et though) 

my friend who had has IVF twice and got preggars the first time said that she felt different and knew that she was. so i am trying to analyse every twinge and fart. but to no avail. cant make head nor tail of it all.

i agree with the computer games quote ente. theres nothing like kicking a few baddies around the screen to beat the stress.

lou lou babe my dogs both cowered   at the mention of you selling yours!! sell the house, car, or husband, but the dogs have to stay!!. 

i have  two border collies and they are right nutters. keep me sane though so they have had a tough job.... which is why i love being off work cos we can go for the loooooooooongest walks ever together all day if we want. 


speak soon 2wwaiters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Queeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

me again
ps .does any one know what lilliepie.com is or why some girls have got it under there posts??


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi QoS - enjoy your time off!! I went on to Lilliepie website and you can personalise your cycle dates/pregnancy etc with little icons as youve seen - didnt actually get on it to try it might try if/when I get BFP!!!
Hi to all you 2WWers!!!!!

  
          Sarah xx    
    p.s.is it the 17th yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Lovely Ladies

Just letting you know that I phoned hossie this afternoon and I'm really amazed and happy to say................................
                    

we have a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!

                    

we are so happy !!!!!!

Thanks for all your support I could not have done it without you.

We're due to go for a scan on Friday 26th Sept the day before we go on holiday - yipee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lots of love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Hi ladies

Im feeling a bit down today.  Im on day 11 and i had some spotting today.  is this normal - could it be implantation bleeding or should i expect the worst.

Lots of love and good luck to everyone

Annie M


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

well done sarah loo       

lets hope you are setting the trend for all of us in the 2ww          
you must be Sooooooo  pleased x x x 

Queen was just joking on the dogs would not part with them for the world anyway who would want two huge rottweillers
who make rude smells to often     and dig up the garden haha

Keep positive Annie could just be implantation keep thinking
its gonna work out, nothing is wrong good thoughts and all that jazz

God only had fertilised aggs put back inside me yesterday why does it seem like a week ago

take care of yourself everyone

lou lou
x
x


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Sarah - Awesome news. Congratulations!

Annie - Don't lose hope because of spotting. Just hold out until you can go for the test.


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello girlies

Sorry I disappeared for a while, but after my last post on 27 Aug I felt worse and worse, started throwing up and was admitted to hospital with OHSS!  I was only discharged today, more than a week later.

But the good news is, I got a BFP anyway!!     I couldn't quite believe it, as the hosp tested earlier than my planned test date and still said it was a BFP.  When I got home today, I did a pee stick test, just to prove it, and there was a line there, even though it was only faint.  

Janet - so glad to hear your good news too   

Saff - any news from you? 

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ ICSI ET - ?? Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept 


Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Missspud IUI IUI - 26 Aug Testing - 8 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Freddie IVF ET - ?? Aug Testing 9 Sept

Ente  ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

San2 IVF ET - 2 Sept Testing - 13 Sept

RSMUM DIVF ET - ?? Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane FET ET - ?? Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba IVF ET - 2 Sept Testing - 18 Sept

Louloubabe ICSI ET - 5 Sept Testing - 9 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations SarahLou and Bluesoo ........ have wonderful happy healthy pregnancies! xxx

Welcome to the 2ww louloubabe, Sasjane and Missspud - hope you get BFPs!

Hope everyone else is coping with the 2w-stress!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Sarah Lou2, well done girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take care now.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

WOW   

A huge Congratualtions to Bloosoo and Sara Lou2...fantastic news girls....so pleased for you both...Bloosoo hope you get better soon...

Welcome to missspud and Sasjane and louloubabe...hope you get through this 2ww as quick as possible with the end result of course a BFP!!!!

Annie M - hang in there - spotting can happen at any time and you could still get a BFP....not long now...good luck..

Did anyone see the BBC news tonight - they were discussing the twins carried by the grandmother and they interviewed Dr Ruth Carson from Kings - well she is our dr...she helped us conceive our daughter and was there for us during this cycle...she is a wonderful lady....amazing huh?

Anyway I am fine...not long till test day....3 more sleeps  
No symptons apart from massive boobs.....

take care everyone..


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Maxbabe! 

How are you feeling? My boobs are huge too, and the pain from ec has all but gone. Felt a bit nauseas this morning but that may just have been hunger!  Really tired and can't concentrate on anything and have the attention span of a goldfish - well only 2 more sleeps to go!!!!     

Hanging in there - just! (Those hpt's in the drawer keep calling me! ) 

Lots of luck and   to all 2ww's!

F x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Freddie - we are testing the same day    I have no pain just the odd twinge in my sides and in my tummy.....god I am knicker checking like a looney!!! My concentration is terrible - I cant remember anything either    So either its looking good or I'm going mad!!!!! 

You telling me you haven't done a sneaky early hpt I have!!!!!!!

Saff any news from you? Hope your OK? 

Good luck to Misty for today and Missspud for tomorrow - hope your both still sane!!!

Take care everyone else!!!


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

well done to 
Bloo su and sarah lou 2. Try saying that when you've had a few.

Bloosu and sarah lou 2 are gonna be mummies
yipee 

    

Max babe you have done a pee stick havnt you. you naughty girl  well.....................


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Maxababe,
just popped in to wish you lots of luck for testing, incase you test early 

love bops,

Love and luck to everyone on here,xxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!

LOVE DAWN XX


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

hi ya i have a question for everyone

my clinic have told me following ET to continue with my hormone support which is one Duphaston tablet every 12 hours and one pessarie.

If i start to bleed to increase it to 3 of each per day.

WHY WAIT UNTIL I BLEED   

San2 who i have been talking to lives in holland and they have to take 3 a day of each from the start   

does not make sense to me, any advice or ideas gladly welcome   

thanks
loulou
x
x


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Loulou - Don't worry about it. I live in the US and I have not taken any tablets after ET. All I had to do between EC and ET was two shots of HCG, but nothing since. 

So maybe the procedure just differs form place to place. In the end, they all want to get us pregnant  .

If in doubt, you can always call the nurse and ask her for specifics. That's what I did when I wasn't 100% sure on the instructions.

Maxbabe, Freddie - Hang in there. 2 more days until you know. Oh, and don't forget to go to the test !*teasing*

Me - So far I have resisted the temptation to test myself. No unusual symptoms other than sweating through the night. But no AF either so I guess everything's possible. Only 3 more days. I did not tell my DH the exact test date because I want to be sure before I let him know. Drives him nuts but I love to keep him on his toes.


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

COngrats to BlueSue and Sarah Lou too!

Freddie and maxbabe I so sympathise about the feeling sick and forgetting everything! I have both but I'm sure I'm imagining it or it's all the HRT I'm on making me crazy!

I'm on day 12 today and due for blood test on friday day 15. It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow and I've decided not to test tomorrow as I don't want a BFN to spoil our  special day!

Stay strong girlies!

Isobel


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls and congrats to BlueSue and Sarahlou - hope you are setting the trend for loads of September     
Isobel - best wishes for your Anniversary -dead right enjoy it without any news but hope you get good news soon

as for me now 4dpt and seems an age already - at least Im on the hrt so wont get any Af until after |I test -mine usually comes the day befor e or test day

better get back to work now - trying to keep busy but keep popping back on here all the time !!!

p.s. thanks Dee for the list and hope you are feeling ok not long to go now for you

  Sarah xx


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

...just breezing by to wish you all the very best     

With much love, Nicky xxxx


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!  

I hope you don`t mind me joining in as i am on the 2ww also, since last thursday 02nd Sept, so 6 days into it all now.  

Would it be ok if i could be put on your list of 2wwers to be part of your gang as you all seem so nice!!! 

My ET was on 02nd Sept and my test is on 14th Sept, so i have 6 more days to go....and counting!!!

Thanks ever so much in advance and i would like to say good luck to everyone else who is going through this also 

Well bye for now and look forward to hearing from you all soon!!!  

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=14356.new

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

